# Thinking of moving the family to Whistler from Australia



## timandtinasmith0110 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this. But trying to get as much info from as many sources as possible. My Husband and I are thinking of moving to Whistler with our two small boys (19 month & 3 years). We absolutely love the snow and the village atmosphere and are sick of Australian snow. Can anyone tell me what it's like to move from Australia? What it's like to live in Canada, particularly Whistler? And any relevant info you might have. Also how hard is it to get work? And housing?

We


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have lots of money? IMO Whistler is not the place to live with two toddlers unless you have. Accommodation for four will be difficult to find. There have been many reports of the very difficult housing situation there. As far as jobs are concerned, have you any specialized skills?


----------



## timandtinasmith0110 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the info. My husband owns and runs a travel agency atm. But is also trained in all areas of hotels including a chef. So I'm hoping we should be fine. Do you live/have you lived in Whistler? Housing prices seem fairly reasonable compared to where we are in Australia. And there appears to be quite a few on the market. But obviously we'd prefer to rent for awhile to get used to the areas and make sure we like it before committing. Is renting that hard over there?


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi there,

The important thing to note is that housing is very expensive in Whistler (I would read carefully when looking at rental prices online) AND wages are a lot lower than what you are used to. Min wage in BC (the province Whistler is in) is about $10/hr. There is no shortage of chefs in Canada so many "chefs" make about $14-$18/hour, much less than in Australia. I have a friend who is a travel agent and I believe the salary is around $50K. And it is difficult to get permanent jobs in Whistler (it is mostly seasonal work). Very few people actually live there full time and those who do tend to have a lot of money or jobs in Vancouver. 

If you are serious about going to Canada, I would suggest taking a look at Squamish. It is about half way between Vancouver and Whistler. Housing is way less expensive than Vancouver or Whistler and it is close to both. It would give you more options for employment because you are still relatively close to the city (and it is hard enough trying to find a job in the city...) but still only a short drive from Whistler.

That said, Canada is a great place to live. Vancouver and the entire sea to sky corridor are beautiful and I am sure you would love it. 

Hope that helps.


----------

